# whats up guys!!!



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i havent been on in awhile so if gured id post some pics up 

jake fixin to shed









huge parakoo....i thinkin i might panfry them lol









ox hes 13  my roommates









eve my roommates pit









karma with my roommates cat meow

























black racer i found in the yard









karma and eve









my man and ridged (one of the best catch dogs i have ever met) 
and the date on th camera is wrong just so u know lol









their so proud lol









and me bin a drunk dork lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, blondie. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Man, Ridged looks like he's seen some action in his time!

Cool pics!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ridged looks like he's taken a couple tusks before. 
Man I wish we had hogs out here!

The blood all down the side of the truck is a little icky though lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

drinking and driving LOL looks like me in highschool before I fought off my first DUI LOL .... Nice pictures very cool! What is a paracoo?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

think she meant Pacu?
They look like Red Belly Pacu's


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, where you been?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hey how you been? nice collection of animals you got there.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good looking animals of all kinds  i like the stuffed fox.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hey yall 
-yeah i dont know how to spell the name of thoes fish i just know they look tasty lol
-and i wasnt drivin and drinkin....ive been outta high school 4 awhile now im a lil smarter lol....
-and ab the blood on the side of the truck...haha u wouldnt wanna c the bed of that thing, lets just say it needs a good pressure washin


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ok why is dude hunting his dogs without armor ? I dont use my dogs to hunt anymore but if i was to even think about it you best know they wouldnt be in the woods with out something to protech them 
and ppl think rolling dogs is cruel omg wtf


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Blondie how you been. Nice pictures except the hunting ones. I don't care for hunting but that is just me. The dogs look great.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome back!!


Where are the pics of the other two doggies???


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

nate said:


> ok why is dude hunting his dogs without armor ? I dont use my dogs to hunt anymore but if i was to even think about it you best know they wouldnt be in the woods with out something to protech them
> and ppl think rolling dogs is cruel omg wtf


ridged is his dog not mine, and hes a grown man and he knows what hes doin he can do as he pleases, im not his mamma i aint goin to tell him no different. ridged LOVES every minute of it. u pull up the truck to the kennles and open thoes dogboxes.....haha its like hes a puppy again and anyway ridged is about to be retired so no worrys.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and about my other dog snoop and loco...me and my x plit up he kept snoop and loco. i still c them every now and then i just 4get to take pictures....ill remember next time


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nice to see you back, that little dog looks like a fox


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

haha really mmm.. lol


----------

